# Over filled oil in Toro 721E



## jbchambe (Jan 30, 2021)

I thought i needed to add oil to my new (out of the box) Toro 721E. The dip stick barely registered. After adding oil. I started up and foaming oil came out of a rubber hose in the back of the unit. Am I in trouble now?


----------



## jbchambe (Jan 30, 2021)

Actually assembled at the store.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Did you tip the machine forward when you added the oil?


----------



## jbchambe (Jan 30, 2021)

Yes, per the instructions. I did not think the store added oil when they assembled. It barely registered on the dip stick. When i started, foamy oil came out of a rubber tube.


----------



## jbchambe (Jan 30, 2021)

I must have been wrong about the oil. I ran the toro for about 10 mins until no more oil came from the rubber hose.


----------



## jbchambe (Jan 30, 2021)

aa335 said:


> Did you tip the machine forward when you added the oil?


Yes per the instructions. There must have been more oil in it that I thought. It barely registered on the dip stick before I added oil. I let the blower run for about 10 minutes until the oil stopped dripping out of the runner tube. The rubber tube is a mystery to me.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF
that black rubber hose coming out of the valve cover is the crank case pressure vent hose, it's normal to see a SMALL amount of a milky creamy fluid dripping out of it

oil level you should have been given a copy of the owners manual with the machine to read and understand it's operation if they didn't you can download one from the toro website

good luck with the machine


----------



## jbchambe (Jan 30, 2021)

captchas said:


> welcome to the SBF
> that black rubber hose coming out of the valve cover is the crank case pressure vent hose, it's normal to see a SMALL amount of a milky creamy fluid dripping out of it
> 
> oil level you should have been given a copy of the owners manual with the machine to read and understand it's operation if they didn't you can download one from the toro website
> ...


Thank you for your reply. I did read the manual. Very little oil registered on the dip stick from the store assembly. I must have overfilled the oil by adding. So i saw a lot, estimate, more than 10 oz come out. It stop dripping after running the unit for 10 minutes. Think I am ok?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

captchas said:


> welcome to the SBF
> that black rubber hose coming out of the valve cover is the crank case pressure vent hose, it's normal to see a SMALL amount of a milky creamy fluid dripping out of it
> 
> oil level you should have been given a copy of the owners manual with the machine to read and understand it's operation if they didn't you can download one from the toro website
> ...


you beat me to the owners manual reading.......

guy called me up in a panic. bought a brand new Honda HSS1332. bought it online and it arrived in a grate. for some reason he did not read instructions nor saw the oil bottle ( i guess ). started it and it stopped after 15 seconds.

no oil.......i wrote about him before. basically told him he was SOL unless he told another story to Honda. Never heard back from him.


----------

